# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  چاپ باركد با اكتيو ريپورت و خواندن آن با باركد خوان

## unforgiven

سلام دوستان
كسي تا به حال با فيلد باركد موجود در اكتيو ريپورت ليبلي رو با پرينتر معمولي و رنگي (اچ  پي) تونسته چاپ كنه كه بعدا توسط باركد خوان خوانده بشه ؟
و اگر اين كارو رو كرده استايل باركد رو بر روي كدوم استاندارد تنظيم كرده ؟ منظورم 39 يا 128 يا ... هست .
و اينكه آيا اين بخش در اكتيو ريپورت عملا كارايي داره يا خير ؟ لطفا مارك باركد خوان و پرينتر مورد نظر رو درج كنيد .
پيشاپيش ممنونم

----------


## red11011

من این کا رو با کریستال انجام دادم مشکلی هم نداره بیشتر تو ضیح بدین که چکار میکنید تا راهنمایی تون کنم البته من با این برنامه اشنایی ندارم ولی اصول چاپ بارکد ها تقریبا یکی هست که از سه قسمت کاراکتر شروع و پایان و کاراکتر چک سام و خود مقادیر نمایش داده شده تو بارکد تشکیل میشه

----------


## unforgiven

سلام مجدد
راستش من قراره روي يك قبض كه با اكتيو ريپورت صادر ميشه باركد چاپ كنم . شماره باركد ها هم فقط به صورت عدد هست و محدوديتي براي طول باركد وجود نداره . كاغذ قبض هم A4 هست .
با اين تفاسير به نظر شما در نظر گرفتن استاندارد 128 كاره منو راه مياندازه يا كد 39 ؟ چون يه جايي خوندم كه 128 به صورت فشرده است و تقريبا يك كد استاندارد هست ولي 39 خيلي سادس و ...
راستي دوست عزيز ميشه مارك و مدل باركد خواني رو كه استفاده كرديد ذكر كنيد چون قراره باركد خوان اون رو از روي كاغذ معمولي كه با پرينتر معمولي رنگي چاپ شده بخونه .

و اين كه يه سري پراپرتي در فيلد باركد در اكتيو ريپورت وجود داره .مي خواستم بدونم اگر تغييراتي در اين قسمت داده بشه باز باركد ميتونه اون رو بخونه ؟ مثل تغيير رنگ بك گراند باركد عرض باركد فعال بودن چكسام نوع فونت باركد و رنگ اون و ...

ممنونم

----------


## red11011

سلام
استاندارد128 یک مقدار فشرده تره و هردو نوعش هم کارت رو راه می اندازه هم 128 و هم 39 در ضمن مدل بارکد خوانتون هیچ فرقی نمیکنه که چی باشه از این نظر مشکلی ندارین فقط باید default مربوط به نوع بارکدتون برای بارکد خوان تعریف بشه یعنی مثلا بهش گفته بشه که قصد خواندن بارکد نوع 128 رو دارم که این کار رو میتونین تو دفترچه بارکد خوانتون مشاهده کنید اندازه بارکد چاب شده هم باید بگونه ای باشه که 
میله های اون به هم نچسبن  از نظر ارتفاع فرقی نمیکنه که چه مقدار باشن



> و اين كه يه سري پراپرتي در فيلد باركد در اكتيو ريپورت وجود داره


این قسمت رو بیشتر توضیح بدین مخصوصا چک سام میتونه باعث بشه که نتونید بارکد رو با بارکد خوان بخونید و همچنین تغییر در مورد کاراکتر شروع

----------


## unforgiven

> این قسمت رو بیشتر توضیح بدین مخصوصا چک سام میتونه باعث بشه که نتونید بارکد رو با بارکد خوان بخونید و همچنین تغییر در مورد کاراکتر شروع


در مورد كار من باركد همون شماره برگه است كه سيستم به صورت خودكار توليد مي كنه . مثلا 10001 و همينطور به بالا . منظور شما رو از كاراكتر شروع و پايان نفهميدم ! چون باركد همين شماره است .
در مورد چك سام هم ميتونه فعال باشه يا نباشه كه فكر مي كنم براي اينكه باركد خوان مطمئن بشه كه اون رو درست خونده استفاده ميشه ! كه به قول شما ممكنه در خوندنش مشكل به وجود بياد .
سوال ديگه اينكه رنگ پس زمينه بيشتر باركد ها سفيد است و چون رنگ ميله هاي باركد مشكي هست براي اينه كه باركد خوان بتونه تو اين كنتراست رنگ بهتر كار كنه . حالا اگر رنگ پس زمينه باركد را تغيير دهيم آيا باز هم بدرستي كار ميكنه يا خير ؟

----------


## red11011

خوب میتونی یک تست عملی انجام بدی من خودم پس زمینه ابی و قرمزوزرد رو با رنگ مشکی برای بارکد ها دیدم و مشکلی نداشته

----------


## soheil_programmer

سلام

بله من انجام دادم 3 سال پیش و باهاش نرم افزار چاپ قبض المثنی مخابرات را نوشتم.

نوعش هم ddbcCode_128auto (ردیف 11)
با BarWidth=2

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

تنها مسئله اي كه هست اين است كه باركد بايد دقيق چاپ بشه تا باركد خوان راحت بخونه
بهترين پرينتر براي اينكار هم يا پرينتر ليزري است يا پرينترهاي مخصوص باركد

چون پرينتر جوهر افشان اگر روي حالت دقت بالا نباشه ممكنه خيلي دقيق چاپ نكنه و صافي خطوطش كم باشه كه باعث ايجاد مشكل ميشه

مثلا باركدهاي چاپ شده روي دفترچه هاي بيمه خيلي سخت قابل خوندن هست، البته با سوزني چاپ شده اما به چشم انسان ظاهرا منظم و يك دست هست

----------


## red11011

> سلام
> 
> بله من انجام دادم 3 سال پیش و باهاش نرم افزار چاپ قبض المثنی مخابرات را نوشتم.
> 
> نوعش هم ddbcCode_128auto (ردیف 11)
> با BarWidth=2


دوست عزیز شما تو مخابرات کار میکنی؟

----------


## afsharan

سلام 
اين ddbcCode_128auto از كجا دانلود كنم

----------


## daivid_ d31r1

سلام دوستان
 اقای red11011 میشه نمونه کدش روبذارین من خیلی بهش نیاز دارم ممنون میشم :قلب: 
موفق باشید
_______________________________
بهترین چیز رسیدن به نگاهی است که از حادثه عشق تر است

----------


## HjSoft

منم یک پیشنهاد دارم : می تونید از فونت های استاندارد چاپ بارکد 39 استفاده کنید . من خودم قبلا نمونش رو توی سایت گذاشتم .

----------


## daivid_ d31r1

سلام دوستان
 با فونت میشه اینکارو کرد ولی موقع چاپش چیکار کنیم  آخه موقع چاپ بارکد خون نمیتونه اونو بخونه
 _______________________________
بهترین چیز رسیدن به نگاهی است که از حادثه عشق تر است

----------

